# Sub Wanted: Shopping Center -> Owings Mills, MD



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for someone to pick up a shopping center in Owings Mills, MD.

Pays $700-$1900 + salt , per event.

Garrison Forest Plaza


----------



## edinning (Dec 24, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to my boss for this property. Feel free to e-mail me if you have any large lots you need help with-in 25 miles around Eldersburg or the 21797 zip. [email protected]


----------

